# Vintage Philips Flashlight



## HaileStorm (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi guys! A friend of a friend is selling this and I'm wondering if it's worth anything at all. I'm told that it's in working condition but I've no idea how much longer it will work. Here are a few pics:


















What do you guys think?


----------



## Backpacker Light (Sep 18, 2013)

Looks very much like this. nice light from the Flashlight Museum...

http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/Phi...-Green-Black-Hand-Generator-Dynamo-Light-1940

from the 1940's.

I wish I found one.


----------



## HaileStorm (Sep 18, 2013)

Backpacker Light said:


> Looks very much like this. nice light from the Flashlight Museum...
> 
> http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/Phi...-Green-Black-Hand-Generator-Dynamo-Light-1940
> 
> ...



It's the exact same one, I think... Except the one that's being sold to me has flathead screws instead of rivets and a philips screw. Im thinking of buying it, I just don't know why I would since I've no use for it :what:


----------

